# Best Headlamp for the money?



## tylerhvac1989 (Feb 13, 2016)

So what does everyone believe is the best headlamp for the money? I've had some cheap crappy ones, and ready to upgrade. Looking for opinions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tachead (Feb 13, 2016)

tylerhvac1989 said:


> So what does everyone believe is the best headlamp for the money? I've had some cheap crappy ones, and ready to upgrade. Looking for opinions.
> 
> Thanks!



That's a hard question to answer without knowing what you plan to use it for and what price range you are looking at. Headlamps vary in price from as little as $15 or so right on up to $600+. They are also made for many different uses from looking around in your attic to deep water diving. What do you want to use it for and what is your price range?


----------



## cmichael (Feb 14, 2016)

tylerhvac1989 said:


> So what does everyone believe is the best headlamp for the money? I've had some cheap crappy ones, and ready to upgrade. Looking for opinions.
> 
> Thanks!


Thrunite HT10


----------



## gunga (Feb 14, 2016)

How about skilhunt h15. Special prices available. Pretty nice AA/14500 headlamp.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 14, 2016)

This thread is gonna be a mess. lol For the money, I like Nitecore HC90, modified by member vinh. HC90vn

Que the Zebralight posts.


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 14, 2016)

"Thrunite HT30"


Does ThuNite actually have this model...I can't find any info on it, only the ThruNite TH10


----------



## gunga (Feb 14, 2016)

I like Zebralights the best but they are somewhat costly.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 15, 2016)

I think the Fenix HL30 for under 45 dollars is a good buy. I seen a 2014 (older but still great) model for under 30 bucks shipped on ebay.


----------



## Locki (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a Nitecore HC30 that I've been loving since I got it. I grabbed it for its flexibility. I use it as my EDC right now and living in northen Minnesota its dark by the time I get home so I throw the headband on it to grill. I also use it for work measuring spaces that don't have sufficient light (architecture firm) Lastly i'm using it for snowmobiling as sleds from the 60s and 70s headlights are pretty crappy. 
Grabbed it for about $65 with a 3400 bat, charger, and some other accessories. 



Str8stroke said:


> This thread is gonna be a mess. lol For the money, I like Nitecore HC90, modified by member vinh. HC90vn
> 
> Que the Zebralight posts.



Just curious what mods did you apply to your headlight?


----------



## Tachead (Feb 15, 2016)

Locki said:


> I have a Nitecore HC30 that I've been loving since I got it. I grabbed it for its flexibility. I use it as my EDC right now and living in northen Minnesota its dark by the time I get home so I throw the headband on it to grill. I also use it for work measuring spaces that don't have sufficient light (architecture firm) Lastly i'm using it for snowmobiling as sleds from the 60s and 70s headlights are pretty crappy.
> Grabbed it for about $65 with a 3400 bat, charger, and some other accessories.
> 
> 
> ...



http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/hc90vn


----------



## D6859 (Feb 16, 2016)

I bought my Armytek Tiara A1 Pro v1 for 40€ and Armytek Wizard Pro v1.5 for 55€. I think those were the best headlamps for money I've bought.

Fenix HL30 is a good choice too if you prefer 2AA battery format. 

My friend recently bought Skillhunt H15 and he seems pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Feb 16, 2016)

D6859 said:


> I bought my Armytek Tiara A1 Pro v1 for 40€ and Armytek Wizard Pro v1.5 for 55€. I think those were the best headlamps for money I've bought.


I bought a Tiara A1 V1 and it was a huge mistake. It'll take a lot for Armytek to win my business back.


----------



## ShishouMatt (Feb 17, 2016)

The Nitecore HC90 (especially vinh modded) is by far the best headlight I have ever used. I can only find faults in the fact it isn't the smallest/lightest headlamp option.


That slider option is just perfection, IMO.


----------



## D6859 (Feb 17, 2016)

eraursls1984 said:


> I bought a Tiara A1 V1 and it was a huge mistake. It'll take a lot for Armytek to win my business back.



What was wrong with it? I've really liked mine. 

OP: My friend gave a coupon to get discount for Skilhunt H15 at Banggood. I can PM it to you if you're interested.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Feb 17, 2016)

D6859 said:


> What was wrong with it? I've really liked mine.
> 
> OP: My friend gave a coupon to get Skilhunt H15 for 30$ from Banggood. I can PM it to you if you're interested.


Actually nothing is "wrong" with it. It's not what they claimed it was. I thought I had a dud so I tried to get a warranty replacement, but to no avail. After a year or so I saw some reviews and other users showing theirs working just like mine. It's not broken, it's just not what I expected based on their specs which were WAY OFF.


----------



## gunga (Feb 17, 2016)

Yep. The h15 is a bit bulky for a single AA (almost the size of an 18650 zebralight!) but it's a nice floody headlamp. Available in neutral too. I use mine with the clip (headband is not the most comfortable) and think it's a nice value at the lower price. Btw D6859, please remove the price from your response (MAP concerns).


----------



## cmichael (Feb 22, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> "Thrunite HT30"
> 
> 
> Does ThuNite actually have this model...I can't find any info on it, only the ThruNite TH10



My bad.. It's TH10. I had try it on Med mode 202 Lumen( Factory Claim) using Eagletec 3100Mah battery, I got consistence Lux over 7.5 Hour's and the color temperature around 45 Kevin on the cool white.


----------



## eh4 (Feb 23, 2016)

For the money I think ZL headlamps powered by 18650 lithium batteries are a very good value. 
A year + into using one daily, the cost only hurt once, and all the versatility of light and runtime that I could ask for has been free ever since. 

I love good design, I'm not an automatic ZL fan, never warmed to the hand held models, but their 18650 powered headlamps make all the right balances of compromises imo, and come together to make a great tool. 
I said it only hurt once,  but I'm going to have to get another one now that the H600Fc MK III is available.


----------



## salty10is (Feb 23, 2016)

Generally, I think Brian Green's review here hits the mark: http://expertgrade.com/headlamps/


----------



## eh4 (Feb 24, 2016)

I enjoyed reading Green's review, but I'm going to save that 35$ towards another 90$ Zebralight... I think it's arguable where whether a AA Zebralight is really That Much Better than a triple AAA led light, but I don't think the question holds up once we compare the ZL 18650 powered lights, and their minimalist yet durable all aluminum bodies, and excellent electronics... it's kind of like talking about Honda motorcycles... They rock, we all know that they Rock, and the worst thing we can really say is that they aren't made here, and we all already agree that that is a shame.


----------

